# modprobe cant find nls_cp437 and nls_iso8859-1

## TheCoop

during startup, modprobe comes up with the following messages:

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module nls_cp437

modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

tht is repeated three or four times before startup proceedes normally

What has my conputer got/not got and is it fatal?

----------

## lx

During kernel compile (make menuconfig) you should compile the correct native language support. Check Filesystem -> Native ....... compile the ones you need as module. No it's not, it's only used by specific filesystems (vfat partitions), so if you get incorect filenames etc, you should recompile the kernel,

Cya lX.

----------

